# IDC: Micromax close to overtaking Samsung in India



## ZTR (Aug 29, 2013)

> IDC released a report on the smartphone market in India and claims the country will become the world's second biggest smartphone market, displacing the US (which lost the lead to China in 2011).
> Despite a sluggish overall phone market (21% growth year on year, 4% quarter on quarter), smartphones are exploding in India. Smartphone shipments in Q2 2013 are up 50% quarter on quarter and have nearly tripled compared to the same quarter last year (9.3 million smartphones were shipped during the quarter, compared to 3.5 million in Q2 last year).
> *cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/13/08/idc-india-smartphones/gsmarena_001.jpg
> Cheap 3G and 2.5G smartphones are displacing feature phones (IDC estimates smartphone ASP will fall under $200 by the end of the year). Dual-SIM functionality and large screens are the most sought after features. Devices with 5-7 inch screens accounted for 30% of the market, growing a whopping 17 times year over year.
> ...



Looks like its Clone vs Original lol xD


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 29, 2013)

Micromax just out-Samsung-ed Samsung.


----------



## amjath (Aug 29, 2013)

Micromax took Samsung's strategy, flooded market with many phones [releasing/teasing a phone in 2 months]. Now that paid off.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 29, 2013)

Nokia on verge of extinction , Samsung loosing it's top position in future , Sony couldn't make it big, Iphone is still expensive , Moto left our country. And guess what MicroMax , and all the substandard quality phone distributers and re-branders are taking it up the ladder. 

R.I.P. Quality! R.I.P. Innovation!R.I.P. A.S.S.!


----------



## amjath (Aug 29, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Nokia on verge of extinction , Samsung loosing it's top position in future , Sony couldn't make it big, Iphone is still expensive , Moto left our country. And guess what MicroMax , and all the substandard quality phone distributers and re-branders are taking it up the ladder.
> 
> R.I.P. Quality! R.I.P. Innovation!R.I.P. A.S.S.!



I disagree on Nokia's comments. They are making strong strategies to get back. Looking at the offers given to lumia 520 and 620 looks promising.
Only reason MMX getting on top and Nokia on the bottom is windows os. But I'm sure it ll change in near future.


----------



## root.king (Aug 29, 2013)

^^^ with that tiles  onscreen , in my opinion clearly impossible


----------



## amjath (Aug 29, 2013)

root.king said:


> ^^^ with that tiles  onscreen , in my opinion clearly impossible



Common sense is that, 512MB ram of Windows phone can do wonder that android couldn't [talking about skinned android not stock].

Fact/truth is that mid end and lower end android phone owners are frustrated with lags


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 29, 2013)

lol there was a time when only a few people knew about phones other than nokia...........R.I.P.!


----------



## rosemolr (Aug 30, 2013)

amjath said:


> Common sense is that, 512MB ram of Windows phone can do wonder that android couldn't [talking about skinned android not stock].
> 
> Fact/truth is that mid end and lower end android phone owners are *frustrated with lags*



@^ The above statement make sense.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 30, 2013)

I dont want a M$ os from nokia anymore, M$ is putting nokia in coffin. Nokia plz join the droid force & smash all of plastic....


----------



## Anorion (Aug 30, 2013)

^nokia has a few alternatives
It has email, social networking, IM, maps, standby time of weeks and BT file transfer
It's called a feature phone. Then there is asha series.


----------



## roypurohit (Aug 30, 2013)

amjath said:


> Common sense is that, 512MB ram of Windows phone can do wonder that android couldn't [talking about skinned android not stock].
> 
> Fact/truth is that mid end and lower end android phone owners are frustrated with lags



 My Xperia Arc S lags a lot (even with Gingerbread 2.3 OS)... now thinking to throw away...


----------



## ZTR (Aug 30, 2013)

roypurohit said:


> My Xperia Arc S lags a lot (even with Gingerbread 2.3 OS)... now thinking to throw away...



Install a custom ROM lol
Then your phone will fly


----------



## root.king (Aug 30, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> lol there was a time when only a few people knew about phones other than nokia...........R.I.P.!



.......Rofl



amjath said:


> Common sense is that, 512MB ram of Windows phone can do wonder that android couldn't [talking about skinned android not stock].
> 
> Fact/truth is that mid end and lower end android phone owners are frustrated with lags



r u the only saying or everybody , coz I'm happy with my galaxy Y even after 10months of usage



ZTR said:


> Install a custom ROM lol
> Then your phone will fly



yup ,,,,,,,,


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2013)

Micromax attracted consumers with "Big screen phones at low cost". (i.e., Canvas series).
That's where their trick is and it rocketed them up..


----------



## theterminator (Aug 30, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Nokia on verge of extinction


beg to differ. they have re-entered into the market with exciting phones.


root.king said:


> ^^^ with that tiles  onscreen , in my opinion clearly impossible


have you even used a lumia yet? thats a very narrow view.


amjath said:


> Fact/truth is that mid end and lower end android phone owners are frustrated with lags


true. a low-mid end android phone is a joke. 



root.king said:


> r u the only saying or everybody , coz I'm happy with my galaxy Y even after 10months of usage


you cant even install chrome on that crap. would love to know what n how many apps have you installed


Gearbox said:


> Micromax attracted consumers with "Big screen phones at low cost". (i.e., Canvas series).
> That's where their trick is and it rocketed them up..


yup. canvas series is the mmx's answer to Galaxy series. n its working.


----------



## amjath (Aug 30, 2013)

root.king said:


> .......
> r u the only saying or everybody , coz I'm happy with my galaxy Y even after 10months of usage



Depends on ur usage. I clearly mentioned that I'm talking about stock rom comes with phone not custom ROMs. There are many people who don't know to root(not pointing anyone), in that case their only hope is the skinned rom


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2013)

root.king said:


> ^^^ with that tiles onscreen , in my opinion clearly impossible


----------



## amjath (Aug 30, 2013)

theterminator said:


> true. a low-mid end android phone is a joke.



they serve a purpose, if ur usage is limited its good. But people want their low end phone to do all things which high end is doing. If u want HTC Dream to run jellybean 4.3, u need to keep dreaming


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 30, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Micromax attracted consumers with "Big screen phones at low cost". (i.e., Canvas series).
> That's where their trick is and it rocketed them up..



I agree.I was suckered in for that very reason.However my experience has been surprisingly not awful.Not good but not too bad either.Still working even after 18 months.LOL


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 30, 2013)

actually with win os nokia phones are really looking good with a eye candy view.......

these phones i should say are in their own league compared to android.......

like when my frnds use lumia phones it really looks out of the crowd kind of thing.....


----------



## 101gamzer (Aug 30, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> actually with win os nokia phones are really looking good with a eye candy view.......
> 
> these phones i should say are in their own league compared to android.......
> 
> like when my frnds use lumia phones it really looks out of the crowd kind of thing.....



Stand out of the crowd precisely


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 30, 2013)

101gamzer said:


> Stand out of the crowd precisely



i mean come on even i see a rickshaw driver using a android mobile while i m still using nokia's symbian..........


----------



## theterminator (Aug 30, 2013)

amjath said:


> they serve a purpose, if ur usage is limited its good. But people want their low end phone to do all things which high end is doing. If u want HTC Dream to run jellybean 4.3, u need to keep dreaming



What if you press the Call Logs button & after a minute it shows up & you tap the call button & after another minute, the call is actually made. So , for making a simple call, you have to wait 2 minutes! My feature phone is better than that.  Before you say to reset your phone, that's not the solution for I would've to reset the damn thing on a weekly basis.



gta0gagan said:


> i mean come on even i see a rickshaw driver using a android mobile while i m still using nokia's symbian..........


Well lets not get too candid. Obviously, thats a possibility since mmx's entry level android costs ~ 3.2k & a high end feature phone of LG/Samsung today might cost ~4-5k but thats not the point. Android is better only with high end smartphones.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 30, 2013)

theterminator said:


> What if you press the Call Logs button & after a minute it shows up & you tap the call button & after another minute, the call is actually made. So , for making a simple call, you have to wait 2 minutes! My feature phone is better than that.  Before you say to reset your phone, that's not the solution for I would've to reset the damn thing on a weekly basis.
> 
> 
> Well lets not get too candid. Obviously, thats a possibility since mmx's entry level android costs ~ 3.2k & a high end feature phone of LG/Samsung today might cost ~4-5k but thats not the point. Android is better only with high end smartphones.



well in that case the lowest cost phone that the android owner has released is nexus 4 which is 25k so seeing that all phones having price lower that 25 k are not good for android???


----------



## theterminator (Aug 30, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> well in that case the lowest cost phone that the android owner has released is nexus 4 which is 25k so seeing that all phones having price lower that 25 k are not good for android???



What I believe is a device should have atleast 1GB RAM, good quality Dual-core fast processor in order to run the gradually demanding Android apps to get a decent performance.


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 31, 2013)

theterminator said:


> What I believe is a device should have atleast 1GB RAM, good quality Dual-core fast processor in order to run the gradually demanding Android apps to get a decent performance.



This means that Xperia M is the cheapest Android phone that is worthy of buying.For Anything less than that Android is useless.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2013)

root.king said:


> r u the only saying or everybody , coz I'm happy with my galaxy Y even after 10months of usage



My Galaxy Y is 20 months and still running on rooted stock rom with some apps replaced.
never faced a lag.

Hoping to upgrade soon to Xperia L/SP or N4 if budget permits.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 31, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i mean come on even i see a rickshaw driver using a android mobile while i m still using nokia's symbian..........



BUDGET! BUDGET! BUDGET! >>> for the common mass. RAW PURCHASE POWER!

EVERYBODY knows Samsung are so much superior to Micromax, but in order to have a taste of pure milk without* paying PREMIUM *people resort to Lassi/Ghol whatever may be. The same analogy determines the SALES between the two companies.

Frankly speaking how many people are willing(OR HAVE THE CAPACITY) to shell out Rs.15k or more for SAMSUNG or other superior Smartphones build by supreme manufacturers?
But even some term Micromax as crapware,the cheap Android Phones(Smartphones) with varied features,lures common mass to buy these phones/Tablets...simple arithmetic.


----------



## RohanM (Aug 31, 2013)

Anorion said:


> ^nokia has a few alternatives
> It has email, social networking, IM, maps, standby time of weeks and BT file transfer
> It's called a feature phone. Then there is asha series.



lol, who will use a feature phone after using GS3 & N4...


----------



## theterminator (Aug 31, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> This means that Xperia M is the cheapest Android phone that is worthy of buying.For Anything less than that Android is useless.


A sub 10k android phone is just a way for a company to say that yes we have a device within that range.



Luffy said:


> My Galaxy Y is 20 months and still running on rooted stock rom with some apps replaced.
> *never faced a lag.*


Again I am curious to what apps have you installed & what is your usage pattern? This phone , along with its elder brother (Ace Duos) have been a PITA for me from last 2 years.


----------



## roypurohit (Aug 31, 2013)

root.king said:


> r u the only saying or everybody , coz I'm happy with my galaxy Y even after 10months of usage





Luffy said:


> My Galaxy Y is 20 months and still running on rooted stock rom with some apps replaced.
> never faced a lag.



See I have Xperia Arc S which is best of 2011 and still I'm facing lags at present so how could it be not possible for Galaxy Y. I don't know how but I guess either you are not using internet in your Galaxy-Y or you have not installed any single app...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 31, 2013)

i m thinking of buying ubislate 7cz table at 6.4k it has 1 gb ram 1.2 ghz dual core A9 processor a full sized USB and 8 gb inter memory is it worth it??


----------



## RohanM (Aug 31, 2013)

^^ for 6.4k yeah..... 
o()xxxx[{::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::>


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 31, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i m thinking of buying ubislate 7cz table at 6.4k it has 1 gb ram 1.2 ghz dual core A9 processor a full sized USB and 8 gb inter memory is it worth it??


:eeksign:

After this :--->


(^)Just went a bit off topic Mods and @TDF Friends...never mind

Still Tier B and C cities along with many suburban areas in India are flooded with MICROMAX mobiles than branded ones. Gross Sales is pushing their revenue higher and trying to catch up with Samsung.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 31, 2013)

I wish if  Android phone hardware were upgradable ,insert ram , change cpu and upgrade storage


----------



## theserpent (Aug 31, 2013)

The only way to reduce that is,All mmx mobiles get spoilt  their market share will reduce to 0


----------



## root.king (Aug 31, 2013)

galaxy y <galaxy s < galaxy s2 < s3 <s4 
like wise nexus or any other lumia series 
when we see new mobile we say older mobile lags like a hell.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 31, 2013)

theserpent said:


> The only way to reduce that is,All mmx mobiles get spoilt  their market share will reduce to 0


Never any owner or supporter of MICROMAX devices.

Truth...is...Truth.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 31, 2013)

root.king said:


> galaxy y <galaxy s < galaxy s2 < s3 <s4
> like wise nexus or any other lumia series
> when we see new mobile we say older mobile lags like a hell


those are contradicting lines. 
Galaxy Y is the cheapest android by Samsung, so there are compromises which come with the word "cheap". 
New mobiles come with better hardware. The ones who complain about old mobiles don't generally complain because there are "newer" options. They do because their device "really lags".



ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> I wish if  Android phone hardware were upgradable ,insert ram , change cpu and upgrade storage


That time will surely come, may be not now but eventually.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 31, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> :eeksign:
> 
> After this :--->
> 
> ...



i couldn't find its reviews anywhere in net.......... so ordered via COD option will c if its okey otherwise will return it..........


----------



## theserpent (Aug 31, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i couldn't find its reviews anywhere in net.......... so ordered via COD option will c if its okey otherwise will return it..........




one of the rare vistors of this forum Nisarg bought this tablet and he is regretting it


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2013)

theterminator said:


> A sub 10k android phone is just a way for a company to say that yes we have a device within that range.
> 
> 
> Again I am curious to what apps have you installed & what is your usage pattern? This phone , along with its elder brother (Ace Duos) have been a PITA for me from last 2 years.





roypurohit said:


> See I have Xperia Arc S which is best of 2011 and still I'm facing lags at present so how could it be not possible for Galaxy Y. I don't know how but I guess you are not using internet in your Galaxy-Y or you have not installed any single app...



Yep, i don't use internet on phone because i find the phone screen small for proper reading. 

Installed these:
Es File Explorer
Es Task Manager
Angry Birds
Cut the rope
Cut the rope experiments
Flow Free
Jetpack Joyride
Startup Manager
Super Backup
GameCIH
Power Toggles
Pool Billiards Pro
Quick Pic
Panda Run
Mx Player
Ds Battery Saver
Titanium Backup
Holo launcher
Holo Locker
Sysmonitor
Holo Notifier
Smart Office 2
Touchpal Contacts
Touchpal Keyboard

mostly i use it for calling, sms, some gaming and watching videos. Phone lasts easily for 2 days on a single charge.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 1, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Yep, i don't use internet on phone because i find the phone screen small for proper reading.
> 
> Installed these:
> Es File Explorer
> ...



Bacche ki jaan loge kya.....


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 1, 2013)

Till now, I have used an Optimus one, Galaxy Y, Neo V and now my Xperia M
No offence, but Galaxy Y is an absolute crap phone..  I used one for a month and it completely sucked.. Phones having MSM7227 (600mhz) were better than Galaxy Y (which itself had 800 mhz processor).. like Optimus One, and even the age old Micromax A70..
Anyways, back on topic
Samsung's downfall was a long time coming, they brought it upon themselves with their shitty marketing ideas..
My point is, if Nokia and Sony could "invest" enough time and resources to release quality phones like L520 at good rates, why then would samsung not do this as well..
After all, Samsung has MUCH MUCH better ad support on mainstream media than Sony or Nokia, they could have been so much more than what they are today..
But it's undeniable the typical indian will prefer "more cores", "more GHZ", "More megapixel" than looking at the actual chipset, warranty service etc etc
Maybe thats why Micromax is slowly gaining ground


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 1, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Till now, I have used an Optimus one, Galaxy Y, Neo V and now my Xperia M
> No offence, but Galaxy Y is an absolute crap phone..  I used one for a month and it completely sucked.. Phones having MSM7227 (600mhz) were better than Galaxy Y (which itself had 800 mhz processor).. like Optimus One, and even the age old Micromax A70..
> Anyways, back on topic
> Samsung's downfall was a long time coming, they brought it upon themselves with their shitty marketing ideas..
> ...


This is what I meant above.
+1,to you Friend. Stuck the right chord...hit the bulls eye...Indian Market scenario.

Because Indian market(context of IT and electronics) is not owned entirely by Apple,Inc. Nor is it influenced by the geekdom amongst us(me a learner + noob) of various IT Forums.
We may admit or refuse in our mindset...but INDIANS(the mass,not the ELITES) are always BUDGET CONSCIOUS when it comes for purchasing any product.To buy Micromax,Lava,etc. budget based Phones(smartphones in particular)/Tablets/etc. one does not need to be a geek : AS THE PRESENT SCENARIO FORTELLS.Most of these el-cheapo,budget based products are used by the so called common mass,those who sometimes don't have a basic education till X standard(Nothing Personal to be taken Friends,No offense @TDF Friends),leave about their awareness + knowledge  in chipsets,licenses,etc. as truly marked by @Nerevarine.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 1, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> one of my friend recently bought Blackberry latest touch handset to show off ....I told him that there are much better handsets available at that price but he said blackberry is blackberry
> 
> similarly some people show off there 5inch chineese handsets like they own a SGS4 ...Indian market is now more of a show off driven and less of usability ...micromax 5inchers handsets success is a proof of that ....



Indian market is now more usability than show off..  The reason indians prefer micromax is because it "appears" to offer the features given by high end phones at low price.. The mindset of noob buyers is such that " why pay for more, just for brand value ? when i get the same amount of cores, the same amount of megapixels at such a low price"..


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 1, 2013)

one of my friend recently bought Blackberry latest touch handset to show off ....I told him that there are much better handsets available at that price but he said blackberry is blackberry 

similarly some people show off there 5inch chineese handsets like they own a SGS4 ...Indian market is now more of a show off driven and less of usability ...micromax 5inchers handsets success is a proof of that ....


really??..I see poor camera, poor built quality, poor after sales service, older technology, lack of sensors and just a great big screen on front ....thats what these handsets give ....I know they are very VFM and I too wanted one after looking at others using those...just to have a big screen to show off 
but isnt success of L520 and xperia L tells the different story


----------



## root.king (Sep 1, 2013)

theterminator said:


> you cant even install chrome on that crap. would love to know what n how many apps have you installed.



sorry for late reply to this '?'
ans as follows 
rom : Hyperion 8
kernel : kurotsugi 1.8
apps : 
link 2 sd
room toolbox 
alldiko
firefox 
opera mobile (not mini)
maxthon 
mx player 
openvpn 
speed x
blackmart 

do you want anything else just ask

@last who gonna need that chrome; itself is a crap 
I had purchased galaxy Y bcoz @that time it has a huge list of Rom's

I did already used xperia S but got trouble with my lil hands


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 1, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> one of my friend recently bought Blackberry latest touch handset to show off ....I told him that there are much better handsets available at that price but he said blackberry is blackberry
> 
> similarly some people show off there 5inch chineese handsets like they own a SGS4 ...Indian market is now more of a show off driven and less of usability ...micromax 5inchers handsets success is a proof of that ....
> 
> ...



I meant that it "appears" to have everything .. but actually they are rubbish


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 1, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Indian market is now more usability than show off..  The reason indians prefer micromax is because it "appears" to offer the features given by high end phones at low price.. *The mindset of noob buyers is such that " why pay for more, **just for brand value ? when i get the same amount of cores, the same amount of megapixels at such a low price".*.



Thanks Friend,again....wire truth.


----------



## roypurohit (Sep 2, 2013)

root.king said:


> @last who gonna need that chrome; itself is a crap
> I had purchased galaxy Y bcoz @that time it has a huge list of Rom's
> 
> *I did already used xperia S but got trouble with my lil hands*



You had a lot of options in small screen size phone segment. some of are HTC Explorer, Xperia Ray, Samsung Ace and so many... 
BTW HTC Explorer is batter than Galaxy Y though it has 600 MHz, Xperia Ray is FAR batter than Gal-Y...


----------



## theterminator (Sep 2, 2013)

root.king said:


> sorry for late reply to this '?'
> ans as follows
> rom : Hyperion 8
> kernel : kurotsugi 1.8
> ...



you use your galaxy y as a phone too (calls/sms) or predominantly as a smartphone

i found galaxy y hard to use even basic tasks like calling with the stock rom , no changes.


----------



## Dew (Sep 3, 2013)

Most of the people who buy MM phones are not even aware that its an Indian company


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 3, 2013)

roypurohit said:


> You had a lot of options in small screen size phone segment. some of are HTC Explorer, Xperia Ray, Samsung Ace and so many...
> BTW HTC Explorer is batter than Galaxy Y though it has 600 MHz, Xperia Ray is FAR batter than Gal-Y...



MHz doesnt matter in CPU performence.
HTC explorer is surely better as it has dedicated GPU by adreno, bettee resolution, Plus it supports CM10.1 JB 4.2.2(running smoothly on my friend's phone)
Galaxy y is crap


----------



## roypurohit (Sep 3, 2013)

Dew said:


> Most of the people who buy MM phones are not even aware that its an Indian company



Actually some of them are believing MMX is a Chinese company...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 3, 2013)

^Actually most of the(~all) IT Hardware and Electronics Hardware related products GLOBALLY,  are outsourced to China :---> PRESENTLY in these last few years.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 3, 2013)

Micromax is copying blu mobiles anyway........... MM Its Chinese  though their in delhi.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 3, 2013)

chinese quality, But made in India


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 3, 2013)

Dew said:


> Most of the people who buy MM phones are not even aware that its an Indian company



you cant blame them because they always show advertisements of angrezi babus using the phone.
Micrmx rcks


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 3, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> chinese quality, But made in India



Rather REBRANDED or sometimes RE-ASSEMBLED in India as : Micromax,LAVA,Spice,Zync,Zen,Milagrow(Tablets only),Videocon,IBERRY,etc. to name a few.

CHINA---->Shenzen----->.....India....Market...common mass....


----------

